# on-line Bankräuber



## webwatcher (29 Juli 2010)

heise online - Finanzbranche ist Hauptangriffsziel von Online-Kriminellen


> Die meisten Hacker-Angriffe auf digitale Daten richten sich laut einer Studie  (PDF) aus den USA gegen die Finanzbranche. Jede dritte Attacke hat eine Bank oder ein anderes Finanzinstitut zum Ziel, wie aus dem Dateneinbruchsreport 2010 des amerikanischen Telekommunikationsunternehmens Verizon hervorgeht.* "Der Diebstahl von digitalem Geld in Informationssystemen statt aus Tresoren ist im Grunde nur eine weniger primitive Form des Bankraubs",* heißt es in dem am heutigen Mittwoch veröffentlichten Bericht.


----------

